# Another Dhongi Baba



## Jasmeet kaur (Jul 14, 2006)

*Pehova Saadh : Guru of the Illiterate and Brainwashed *​*Sunday 9th of July 2006 *
*Panthic Weekly News Bureau *​ 
San Francisco, CA (KP) - Some call him the 72 incarnate of Guru Nanak Dev Ji, others an avtaar of Guru Gobind Singh Ji. The person in question is no other than the controversial Saadh, known as Maan Pehowa. 

His followers prove their devotion by worshipping him like a 'deh-dhaaree' Guru. He rides on chariots under a palanquin and his chelas pay their obeisance by bowing down and as Sikhs do in front of Guru Granth Sahib Ji.
Note: Sikhs are prohibited to bow down in front of any living entity or person, except Guru Granth Sahib Ji.
Below are examples of his followers overzealous efforts to promote this Saadh to the level of a Guru :







After being picked up from an Airport, Maan Sinh rode on a rath (royal chariot) with a chhattar (royal umbrella). Perfumes and flower petals thrown in any direct he moved. 



A special 'diwan' was held where Maan Sinh sat on a stage his followers bowed in front of him as he was a Guru. The followers always sit lower than him during such diwans.


View video of the above events 



*An incarnate of the Guru ?*






An ex-devotee of Maan Pehowa shared with Panthic Weekly a sketch (left) he made of the Saadh when he was asked to represent him in Guru Gobind Singh Ji's likeness (right) as depicted by artist Sobha Singh. The ex-devotee now regrets creating such likeness to Guru Sahib and shared this as an example of the brainwashing conducted by the 'Baba' and his keys chelas on the innocent Sikh public.

Editors can be reached by editors@panthic.org 

 
Originaly posted by akj panthic weekly


----------

